# You'll never compete with HD and Lowes like that



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I snapped this at my local OSH. I've actually been in the store a few times and mentioned it to a few employees in the plumbing dept. but nobody seems to think anything of it. 






Paul


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

$180 for a moen Positemp cartridge? a 3rd party one at that  they must be smoking something in the backroom.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

i didn't think anyone even charged for them.. always a free swap for us.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

From a moen dealer it's free. But the box stores charge.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> $180 for a moen Positemp cartridge? a 3rd party one at that  they must be smoking something in the backroom.


 
It's actually a legit Moen one (you can see the Moen bag it's in) but still. They sell the entire valve on the next isle for less.







Paul


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I have six bad posi temp cartridges in the van right now. I think after I get my free ones at my wholesaler I'll swing In and return them there. Thats like $1200.00 bucks. Do I need a reciept for a return?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The thought had crossed my mind too. I think I have a dozen at least.



Paul


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> The thought had crossed my mind too. I think I have a dozen at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


 They have better scrap value than copper, and they fit on the dashboard.:thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Probably meant to put 17.92. Everyone knows decimal places are a suggestion, not guidance.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll have to start shopping there...
Parts markup profit looks good to me...:thumbup:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I have yet to find an employee at ho or slowes that so called works in the plumbing dept. that even has a clue about plumbing. Go in there one day and ask them for a ballcock or a compression stop. I like to do that just to agravate them. :laughing:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Bet it rings up at 79$$

Thats about the right price in a big box store for it, considering its 50$ at a supply house


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Bet it rings up at 79$$
> 
> Thats about the right price in a big box store for it, considering its 50$ at a supply house


 $79.00 for the part yes
The extra $100 is if it's installed by Nacho.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I bet if you just went to the faucet aisle you could just buy the entire valve and trim for 129.99. Cartridge included.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Bet it rings up at 79$$
> 
> Thats about the right price in a big box store for it, considering its 50$ at a supply house


 
You're probably right. I think I'm going to go there and buy something today so I'll get one and see what it scans at. The last time I was in there I was standing next to 2 employees listening to a customer that had a dripping Moen valve. It was like he was speaking Russian to them.  I had to butt in and tell him what to do and when I pointed at the cartridge as the one he needed the customer was the only one that even noticed the price. The employees probably have no idea what it should cost and just think it's a very rare and valuable part.





Paul


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Moen's advertising slogan "buy it for looks, buy it for life" isn't just a slogan. They'll even send the products to H/O's if the H/O contacts moen. I've given customers the bad cartridge before, and told them to contact moen to get a spare.


----------

